

A collection of stories and anecdotes about clueless computer users - saltydogmisfit
http://www.rinkworks.com/stupid/

======
yread
> she walked over to one and pointed to the monitor and keyboard saying, "I
> think I need one of these, and one of those...." She then pointed to the CPU
> and continued, "...but I don't think I need one of those."

So a website making fun of people who were confused whether the keyboard (like
with Commodore) or the monitor (like with Apple) actually contained the
computer, calls the case the "CPU"?

------
bryanlarsen
There's a few good stories in there, but most of the site seems to consist of
jerks making fun of people for their lack of knowledge. Making fun of
somebody's lack of knowledge is a sure sign that you know little about the
area yourself, since the deeper you go into a field, the more you learn how
much it is that you don't know....

------
tbsdy
Oh this is an oldie but a goodie! So glad to see these guys are still around,
I remember checking them out and having a good laugh while working for an ISP
way back in 2000.

